# self-diagnosis mode



## k2000 (Sep 1, 2005)

Hi all, I did a self diagnosis on my 99 Maxima by turning the screw on the ECM. It gave me 2 long flashes and 14 shorts. I wonder what is that code 214. Could it be P0214 ? I did not check it with a scanner, but the "service engine soon" light turned off. I know this trick works on my 92 sentra, but since OBD2, I'm wondering if it works for long. Thank for replying.


----------



## Jeff (Oct 17, 2002)

Here you go...I'd probably also take your car to Autozone so they can verify the code though.


kemmo from Maxima.org said:


> 0214 is your evap canister purge volume control valve. its located on top of your intake manifold. its the biggest thing next to the throttle body. it hase one gray harness and 2 hoses comming out of it. but here is the fun part. it may not be just that which is wrong. get yourself a chiltons manual and examine section4-6 through 4-10 for the evap troubleshooting section. and page 4-30 for the vacume wiring digrams. i hope this helps. i have the same problem so im working on it too. for future refrence post this in the 4th gen sections.


----------



## k2000 (Sep 1, 2005)

thanks a lot ! I'll check it out this week.


----------

